# Saginaw Bay



## Eye Spy (Sep 14, 2006)

Made the trip to Saginaw Bay with my son over the weekend. We had a good time and ended up taking home 41 perch. Fishing wasn’t fast but we had steady action all day. The best bite was from 11:00-3:00. We were sight fishing in 7’ of water. We had a lot of perch come in, look at our baits for a while and then swim away. If they swam in slowly, they wouldn’t bite. If they came in aggressively, they bit almost every time. Cam hooked one pike but lost it at the hole. We saw 6-8 pike and one walleye. We were on 5-6” of good ice. Hope to get back up there soon.


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Wow ,Awesome pictures


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Great !. I sure do like the bay . We'll be headed up pretty soon


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Nice! Can you guys tell me what the cost for a nonres fishing license is in Michigan? I go to the DNR site but They just want you to create an account first… I just wanted to know the price... thanks


----------



## lureluzer (Jul 11, 2013)

$75 for the year. They have a 3 day too. Not sure how much that is.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Get em by the day, 10.00


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

BEAUTIFUL


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

9Left said:


> Nice! Can you guys tell me what the cost for a nonres fishing license is in Michigan? I go to the DNR site but They just want you to create an account first… I just wanted to know the price... thanks
> [/QUOT


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

That boy looked like he was having a ball! Going back up to river, may I ask where you went out of? pics look like Linwood..Thanks DD


----------



## kisherfisher (Jul 16, 2012)

Deadeyedeek said:


> That boy looked like he was having a ball! Going back up to river, may I ask where you went out of? pics look like Linwood..Thanks DD


Great question! Would like to know also . If it is safe enough to take kids , I would love to know where ! Thanks


----------



## viking (Jan 25, 2011)

30 dollars for 3 days


----------



## Eye Spy (Sep 14, 2006)

Wigwam bay


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

Thank you eye spy


----------



## jcrevard (Feb 14, 2018)

Well the west side opened up last night with all the southwest winds, we could've damn near went anywhere by Friday if that wouldn't have happened
Lotta time left tho and some cold sustained temps coming finally


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

crap!! Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

When I crossed the Saginaw river midday monday on I75 it was covered with pop ups. Made me want to stop but didnt have time


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

If I lived up there I'm sure i would fish the river some . But it sure isn't worth a designated trip for . 
Still planning on heading up Feb 2. Barring anything crazy should be able to go about anywhere . Looking forward to it .


----------



## lureluzer (Jul 11, 2013)

Stampede said:


> When I crossed the Saginaw river midday monday on I75 it was covered with pop ups. Made me want to stop but didnt have time



Hopefully headed that way Friday morning. I've been hearing some bad ice reports about the river today. I guess the backup plan is east harbor or possibly trying to walk out of catawba.


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

Its allways fun to fish the river waiting for bay to lock up. Tons of 11-12in gators, keeps ya interested. great place to take a kid


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice! Glad to see you are back at it again this year. Spoiling that boy!


----------



## jcrevard (Feb 14, 2018)

Well we made it out yesterday on the bay

Kinda ugly, dropped a 3 wheeler in a crack that opened up 3ft but we all made it back in

Couldn't quite get to where we wanted but ended up with 20 walleye between 3 of us in 20ish feet of water

Not sure what today winds did with the ice, might make a trip tomorrow to check it out


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Glad that you avoided disaster and still got into some walleye…


----------



## jcrevard (Feb 14, 2018)

Yesterday's bad southwest didn't do much damage, little bit of open water on the west side tho. What's gonna suck is the snow coming tomorrow, that's gonna hide the thin spots🤦‍♂️


----------



## UKNOWIT (Mar 24, 2014)

Well hopefully we won’t have to worry about traveling up there and we’ll be on our own walleye factory!🤞🏻


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

fished the river saturday, we were on 8 inches, lots of small walleye, its fun with all the action, we knew we weren't going to catch any monsters,


----------



## jcrevard (Feb 14, 2018)

UKNOWIT said:


> Well hopefully we won’t have to worry about traveling up there and we’ll be on our own walleye factory!🤞🏻


I wanna be part of that, I have never ice fished LE
About 8ish years ago I set out a quest for four 10lb+ walleye, I have caught 3 of the 4 so far.....
10lb+ Walleye ice fishing Saginaw Bay-First year Franks ran their Frozen Frenzy, 5th overall-
10lb+ Walleye Open water fishing Saginaw Bay-This past spring
10lb+ Walleye Open Water fishing Lake Erie-January 1st 2017 outta Huron, first fish I ever caught on LE
10lb+ Walleye ice fishing Lake Erie-TBD

Someday hopefully I get that chance!!!


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Hopefully you get your chance soon. Erie undoubtedly has big fish but I don't think it's gonna pump out big fish like the last good ice years there . 
The age class of the fish is totally different now . There'll still be bigguns caught . I just don't expect as high of a percentage of Giants like we had in the last good ice years . 

I hope I'm wrong tho


----------

